# Reemplazo de transistores njw0281g y njw0302g



## Rene boris (Abr 7, 2016)

Hola necesito el reemplazo de njw0281g y njw0302g ya que traté de hacerlo con 2sa1943 y 2sc5200 estuvo funcionando bien pero cuando le di volumen a lo máximos reventó el filtro de 100uX100v y otras cosas mas!!! Es de un amplificador skpproaudio ... Les agradecería mucho la respuesta, saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2016)

Rene boris dijo:


> Hola necesito el reemplazo de njw0281g y njw0302g ya que traté de hacerlo con 2sa1943 y 2sc5200 estuvo funcionando bien pero cuando le di volumen a lo máximos reventó el filtro de 100uX100v y otras cosas mas!!!


  
Y que se supone que tiene que ver el tipo de transistor que usaste con los filtros que explotaron????
Un esquema circuital no vendría nada mal...


----------



## josco (Abr 8, 2016)

con esos 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 debe de funcionar siempre y cuando no sean piratas.
tienes fotos de los que pusiste?


----------



## zopilote (Abr 9, 2016)

Reemplaza los diodos de la fuente, tienes uno con fugas. Unos transistores piratas solo truenan a maximo volumen pero no malogran condensadores, solo si tienes un fusible arriba de los 3A en el primario y se te puso en corte un diodo.


----------

